
Wuhan to build special hospital in six days to receive patients - cl42
https://news.cgtn.com/news/2020-01-23/Wuhan-to-build-special-hospital-in-six-days-to-receive-patients-NuQ9ulvAo8/index.html
======
thedudeabides5
We made a simple tracker based off scrapped data. Will keep as up to date as
possible and feel free to download it here:

[https://rose.ai/dashboard/china.coronavirus.tracker.notebook](https://rose.ai/dashboard/china.coronavirus.tracker.notebook)

------
devy
China built a Military style 1000-bed Field Hospital (Xiaotangshan)[1][2], 20
miles direct north of Forbidden city in May 2003 to accommodate SARS patients.
From design to completion took a week, 4000 construction works working non-
stop with 500 equipments from 6 construction companies finished it in just 7
days. It was eventually torn down in 2010.[2]

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xiaotangshan,_Beijing](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xiaotangshan,_Beijing)
[2]:
[https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E5%B0%8F%E6%B1%A4%E5%B1%B1%E5...](https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E5%B0%8F%E6%B1%A4%E5%B1%B1%E5%8C%BB%E9%99%A2)

------
zyang
Is this the future of fighting super bugs. Tailored hospitals.

